# Gothic King Cobra Documentary



## straightshreddd (Feb 27, 2014)

So, I couldn't find the old thread with his "guitar lessons", but some of you may remember this guy and his infamous youtube videos. There was a teaser for a documentary about him ages ago and it has been released a few days ago. 

Just finished watching it and I must say, it's quite interesting. It really makes you think about all the weirdos you've encountered in your life and think about their lives and the things they do on a daily basis. There are some excellent shots and very surreal bits. Some scenes are wildly reminiscent of squatters and homeless people I've met on the streets of Orlando, FL. This doc is definitely worth a watch if you're familiar with Josh(Gothic King Cobra) or if you enjoy weird shit and weird people.

I, personally, loved it and thought some fellow SSO'ers might also.



Sorry for not bumping the thread about his original channel, but I couldn't find it and that channel has long been closed.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/199972-well-made-informative-guitar-lessons-lol-content.html

Here's the old thread.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh wow I completely forgot about this guy. I'll probably watch this when I'm very drunk because I can't put up with his bullshit otherwise


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 27, 2014)

His town is perpetually stuck in 2003. It's the only conclusion I can come to as to why he exists.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 27, 2014)

Who's this Gothic King Cobra kid?


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 27, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Who's this Gothic King Cobra kid?


Singer/songwriter/tobacco user/sorcerer/BC Rich player/Cradle of Filth fan/Ozzy Osbourne impersonator/Wendy's employee/grapefruit masturbater/movie critic/early 2000's mallgoth/ladies man.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh wow. I never guessed this would actually happen


----------



## pink freud (Feb 27, 2014)

Came in expecting a snake wearing mascara. Am disappoint.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 27, 2014)

pink freud said:


> Came in expecting a snake wearing mascara. Am disappoint.


He's a snake spiritually.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 27, 2014)

pink freud said:


> Came in expecting a snake wearing mascara. Am disappoint.



Same here.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 27, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Singer/songwriter/tobacco user/sorcerer/BC Rich player/Cradle of Filth fan/Ozzy Osbourne impersonator/Wendy's employee/grapefruit masturbater/movie critic/early 2000's mallgoth/ladies man.



Oh. I thought he was like....famous-ish or important or something. 

*yawn*

Why isn't there a Shono documentary? 

I joined like 3 years after he was banned but it's still an idea.


----------



## wespaul (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this. I've been looking forward to this for so long and never thought it would be released.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm just going to leave this here:



00:12 Dat ass doh.


----------



## Svava (Feb 27, 2014)

Well this is strange...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 27, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Why isn't there a Shono documentary?
> 
> I joined like 3 years after he was banned but it's still an idea.



LONG LIVE SHONO


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 27, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Oh. I thought he was like....famous-ish or important or something.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> ...



He just became sort of a meme after posting terrible, yet hilarious, guitar lessons that he eventually took down due to bullying. He's got aspergers and while it's messed up to laugh at him, you can't help but be amused and intrigued at how strange he is. He can intentionally be funny at times. *shrugs* I personally like these kind of famous people better than the regular kind. 

And while shono's posts were amusing, it was just another member trolling everyone as a fake member. Can't remember who it was.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 27, 2014)

wespaul said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. I've been looking forward to this for so long and never thought it would be released.



Me, too! As soon as I saw his video titled "the documentary is done" on my youtube newsfeed, I was like "Oh, shit. This must be watched immediately."


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 28, 2014)

I probably watched this 3 times today.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 28, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> He just became sort of a meme after posting terrible, yet hilarious, guitar lessons that he eventually took down due to bullying. He's got aspergers and while it's messed up to laugh at him, you can't help but be amused and intrigued at how strange he is. He can intentionally be funny at times. *shrugs* I personally like these kind of famous people better than the regular kind.
> 
> And while shono's posts were amusing, it was just another member trolling everyone as a fake member. Can't remember who it was.



Ohhhhhhhhhhh. Yeah, that explains a lot. Nothing wrong with being weird. And I agree, he's more interesting than most celebrities. 

And Shono was fake? Damn. His shit was funny but he did sound like a troll like 90% of the time 


EDIT: Fuck the mainstream! - YouTube

This kids IQ test came back negative


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 28, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> EDIT: .... the mainstream! - YouTube


old school GKC 

CRT? check

cobra poster? check

green walls? check

tin foil dani filth finger? CHECK


----------



## ilyti (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I probably watched this 3 times today.


But its an HOUR LONG! I will try and make it through the whole thing, but somehow I doubt myself. I was never able to make it through any of his 45 minute videos of himself - it's just too painful and slow moving.

This guy is a living trainwreck: horrifying and oddly fascinating. There are some trainwrecks I'm accustomed to already (e.g. real life Barbie, Dollhouse Dude, Taxi Dave, "BackinupBackinupBackinup!", Courtney Stodden... and celebrities who have _become _internet crazies - Miley Cyrus, Charlie Sheen, Leann Rimes & co, Lindsay Lohan, Kanye West, Sinead O'Connor, Kirstie Alley, John Travolta, Tom Cruise etc etc etc. They are CERTIFIABLE, no kidding.) Somehow _they _are easier to watch. This guy is TOO REAL and I feel bad laughing at someone that messed up for longer than a few minutes, and I can feel myself getting dumber as I watch the guy.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 28, 2014)

^Haha Dude, I totally feel you. I can't really make it all the way through any of his vids. He posts like 5 a day. I think he's got over 2000 vids on his new channel; most being nonsensical rants or him staring at himself on his screen through his webcam and smoking cigarettes.

He is too real and I kinda admire him for it in a way. He's f*ckin' gross as shit, too, yo. haha Seeing his town just makes everything click. You really got to watch it. It's not unbearable like his normal vids because it's filmed and edited by someone else. Plus, it's HD. 

@DonVito: I'm finna watch it again tonight!


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 28, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> And Shono was fake? Damn. His shit was funny but he did sound like a troll like 90% of the time



Yeah, I loved Shono's posts. I wish he was real. haha


----------



## wespaul (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm fascinated by Josh. I'll load up one of his hour + long videos and leave it on while I do stuff around the house. I'll weave in and out of whatever crap he's talking about. Sometimes it catches my interest (okay, a lot of times it does), and I'll sit down and dig on him until I tire of it, and move on to do something else.

I don't feel bad for him, either. If anything, I feel good knowing that I'm helping contribute whatever little money youtube gives him for his videos. I mean, if he _is_ monetizing them. It would be even more hilarious if he wasn't. 

But the dude has his own little life carved out. He doesn't just stay at home. He has a job (at Wendys), his own place, a girlfriend, a guitar, puts out music albums, and rides his bike around town where he gets drunk with homeless people, or just parks his ass in the middle of nowhere and smokes his tobacco pipe. 

He seems like a pretty chill dude, even if he has no self-awareness and sucks on guitar.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 1, 2014)

wespaul said:


> I'm fascinated by Josh. I'll load up one of his hour + long videos and leave it on while I do stuff around the house. I'll weave in and out of whatever crap he's talking about. Sometimes it catches my interest (okay, a lot of times it does), and I'll sit down and dig on him until I tire of it, and move on to do something else.
> 
> I don't feel bad for him, either. If anything, I feel good knowing that I'm helping contribute whatever little money youtube gives him for his videos. I mean, if he _is_ monetizing them. It would be even more hilarious if he wasn't.
> 
> ...



You get it, man. You really get it


----------



## NotDonVito (Oct 28, 2020)

Not sure what made me think of this thread again, shame the OG thread got yeeted during the site transition.

But yeah this guy is still around, and has actually gotten more internet famous in recent times because of his gross ass cooking videos.


This guy(Deadwingdork) is a big streamer who's done 2-3 videos/streams about him this year alone.



Sadly all is not well in Corbaverse, as he's been evicted out of his apartment he's lived at for like 8 years. Apparently it was due to paint fumes, chain smoking indoors, and using a blow torch. I forgot to mention that we were laughing at this guy 8 years ago on the SSO thread, but he apparently has made a living off selling wands(aka painted sticks he finds in the woods), google ads, and a sponsorship he has with a soap company.


----------

